
Congressional candidate uses Tinder to attract potential voters - JumpCrisscross
https://www.cityandstateny.com/articles/personality/personality/tinder-suraj-patel-pick-up-lines.html
======
haspoken
A candidate who proclaims "I'm deceitful, vote for me!"

------
masonic
Surprise! He's a Democrat.

